# CPU upgrade for dell inspiron 1420?



## paulcheung

Hi,
I have this Dell inspiron 1420 with core 2 duo T5250 at 1.5Ghz. Can I upgrade the CPU to T8300 or T9300 at 2.4Ghz or 2.5Ghz? the t5250 run on 667mhz fsb now. would it be run a lot faster if I can upgrade to one of these proceessor? if not compatible which highest processor can get?
Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Supported processors:


> Processors:: Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2310, T2390, T4200 or T4300, or Intel Core 2 Duo T5250, T5450, T5750 or T7100, T7250, T7300, T7500, T8100, T8300, T9300 or T9500.


----------



## paulcheung

Thank you


----------



## paulcheung

My dell inspiron 1420 currently have 667mhz FSB, does that cause any problem? is there anything I should do before I change the processor? Like update the bios? I ordered the Intel T8300 from Ebay.
Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just make sure it's the most up to date BIOS version and you should be fine.


----------

